# SSHFS and sockets

## Aonoa

Hello,

I seem to be having trouble with a software on my system, which needs to create a socket file on one of my sshfs mounted filesystems. A permission denied message. Otherwise, I have no permission trouble at all.

Here are my mount options:

```
user@hostname:/files on /files type fuse.ext4 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,allow_other)
```

Does sshfs support sockets?

----------

## i92guboj

Assuming that the underlying fs does support sockets, I guess that it's a bug in sshfs.

----------

## Aonoa

Thank you for your response.

I was considering that as well, and If you also think it may be a bug, then I shall report it. It used to work over NFS, so the underlying filesystem is not the issue.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Eonic wrote:*   

> Thank you for your response.
> 
> I was considering that as well, and If you also think it may be a bug, then I shall report it. It used to work over NFS, so the underlying filesystem is not the issue.

 

Then it's clear that the problem must be in sshfs. I just did a quick test with mkfifo, and it doesn't work either. So, report it upstream. I don't know if sshfs has a proper bugtracker, I haven't found it.

----------

## Aonoa

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Eonic wrote:*   Thank you for your response.
> 
> I was considering that as well, and If you also think it may be a bug, then I shall report it. It used to work over NFS, so the underlying filesystem is not the issue. 
> 
> Then it's clear that the problem must be in sshfs. I just did a quick test with mkfifo, and it doesn't work either. So, report it upstream. I don't know if sshfs has a proper bugtracker, I haven't found it.

 

I did not find a bug tracker either, it seems they only have a mailinglist.

The address is found here: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html

Sent off a short mail, but there's no reply yet.

----------

## Aonoa

It seems the sshfs guys doesn't think it is going to work, at all.

Here is the reply I got on the mailinglist:

 *Quote:*   

>   NFS is provided by the kernel, it therefore permits clients to do
> 
> rather low level things to the file system.
> 
>   sshfs is provided by a userspace process that has no special access.
> ...

 

----------

## i92guboj

I knew there had to be a reason. 

This is over my top, which is why I won't join the discussion there, but I think there must be a way. If it's about the network layer, nfs can do it so it shouldn't be a problem. If it's about the FUSE stuff, I think that unionfs-fuse can do it as well (at least for mkfifo, and sockets should be mostly the same), so that shouldn't be impossible either. But I don't know how difficult could it be to implement it.

Maybe, though, the problem is that there's no portable way, and they don't want a linux-only solution, that's understandable of course.

By the way, thanks for the feedback, it's much appreciated.

----------

